# Natural finish hive in snow



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Trying out my new Rebel Xti. Second photo is a "depth of field" test

Merry Christmas to me 

JoeMcc


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Bald eagle in the tree.... so it's not bee related....but thought you might like it.

JoeMcc


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like the camera works well.
Tom


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It looks like the new camera is in "good hands". I see the "depth of field test" works the same as the old-fashioned SLR's; with the wood grain of the hive showing up sharper in the "shallow depth" photo than in the long depth one. Nice! composition with the eagle way off to the side.


----------

